# Stay away from Shree Venkatesh!!!



## TravisDavis85 (Jan 5, 2017)

I would stay clear of shree venkatesh at least that's my opinion it could of been a bad batch but doubtful .I had bought a lot of there sustanon 250 about a month ago and it was crap !! I had sent it out for lab testing and it came back as 30mg of test prop that's all .... They were in the garbage after i found that out .. waste of $$$$
Any you guys use there products before ? I will say there clen does work good !! And t3


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 5, 2017)

What lab did you send this to that returned results saying it was 30mg of prop and nothing else?


----------



## TravisDavis85 (Jan 5, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> What lab did you send this to that returned results saying it was 30mg of prop and nothing else?



I did not actually send out to a company , my college roommate is a bio medical engineer and did the testing at Akron university lab .. if you wish to see the print out I can post it


----------



## TravisDavis85 (Jan 5, 2017)

I had other products tested as well but not all were shree V products 
Had AP parabolin tested 
Watson test cyp tested from my doctor 
And masteron 300 from pharmacom tested also


----------



## Grinch (Jan 6, 2017)

How did the masteron test?


----------



## TravisDavis85 (Jan 6, 2017)

Masteron was underdosed not much though , it was 287 I believe ... pharmacom is a good supplier but they advertise way to much.... the owner is a good guy and will do anything to make things right , at least for me he has


----------



## Marcoss Fong (Sep 19, 2017)

I and my neighbor both bought these, they worked very well for us. y did u have such problem? strange.!!  I have tried there most of the product not each of them !! All of them had pretty great results and their prices are good too..!! I would recommend there product to everyone.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 19, 2017)

This is an old thread. We dont care about your experience


----------



## Caballero (Sep 20, 2017)

You just found out Shree is garbage!?!?! Hmmm you couldn't even use  "Being late to the party" on that one man. :32 (6): One word " Naps" lol


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 20, 2017)

Shree Venkatesh sounds like a russian prostitute


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 21, 2017)

Marcoss Fong said:


> I and my neighbor both bought these, they worked very well for us. y did u have such problem? strange.!!  I have tried there most of the product not each of them !! All of them had pretty great results and their prices are good too..!! I would recommend there product to everyone.



Sounds like a shill to me....


----------

